# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  New Cateran Society Videos

## Chris Thompson

Hello everyone!

We have two new videos for you. The first is a video diploma for Jeff Nadwidny, who has earned his mentor certification in the Cutlass Exercise:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFeyfKGX3Oo

The second is a demonstration of the Twelve Doors Exercise from my "Highland Knife-Fighting" book:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fbVc_crq-I

----------

